
MacBook Pro vs. Surface Book: How 2016's Models Compare - palakchokshi
http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/2016-macbook-pro-vs-surface-book
======
olegkikin
The article lies about Surface Book having 8GB RAM only. There's a 16GB option
at the high end.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-
book...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-book/tech-
specs#surfaceconfiguration)

------
jpalomaki
A bit confusing to just talk about i7 CPUs. That's not a specific product, but
a family of processors. The speeds vary as well as number of cores. I don't
think Surface Book has quad core option like Macbook.

